# Where is Sound BlasterX AE-5 ?!?!?!



## RejZoR (Aug 1, 2017)

Ok, what's going on? Creative announced Sound BlasterX AE-5 mid June 2017 for release at the end of July 2017. Checking shops and none has them in stock. They list it, but nthing available. This has to be the weirdest product launch I've seen in a while. It even beats AMD's Vega release... or am I really the only weird dude with such huge interest in good audio?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 1, 2017)

This?

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829102101


----------



## TheLostSwede (Aug 1, 2017)

RejZoR said:


> or am I really the only weird dude with such huge interest in good audio?



And here I thought you wanted it for the RGB features...

Seems like it's only available for pre-order in Europe so far https://geizhals.eu/creative-sound-blasterx-ae-5-70sb174000000-a1658641.html


----------



## Prima.Vera (Aug 2, 2017)

Just buy an _*X-Fi Titanium PCI-E*_ card. Is still the best card ever released by Creative since still got the support for analog 7.1. I have a 5.1 plus 2 separate stereo speakers and the sound is perfect in movies/games.

And, yes, is only 40$ :
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B001E25KDK/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## qubit (Aug 2, 2017)

Prima.Vera said:


> Just buy an _*X-Fi Titanium PCI-E*_ card. Is still the best card ever released by Creative since still got the support for analog 7.1. I have a 5.1 plus 2 separate stereo speakers and the sound is perfect in movies/games.
> 
> And, yes, is only 40$ :
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B001E25KDK/?tag=tec06d-20


I'll second that. Got two of them. Amazing quality audio.


----------



## RejZoR (Aug 2, 2017)

I'm sticking with Core3D chip. It's way less problematic than X-Fi. I want AE-5 specifically.


----------



## qubit (Aug 2, 2017)

RejZoR said:


> I'm sticking with Core3D chip. It's way less problematic than X-Fi. I want AE-5 specifically.


For the record, despite all the driver problems I've read about over the years, I've hardly ever had problems myself and this is over several PCs and Windows installs of different versions, so you'll most likely be ok.


----------



## RejZoR (Aug 2, 2017)

I've had X-Fi. While it wasn't specifically problematic, I've had exactly ZERO issues with Core3D. And I've had SB Z since day 1 as well.


----------



## qubit (Aug 2, 2017)

I'm not familiar with Core3D, but I've had an SB Z and gave it back. While the hardware sounded great, it didn't have the audio processing features of the X-FI. In particular, the all-important bass and treble controls from the control software were missing, being replaced with a really cruddy graphic equalizer.


----------



## RejZoR (Aug 2, 2017)

It's been a while since I had X-Fi, but possible. I control all the audio via EQ now.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Aug 2, 2017)

Sabre 32 DAC onboard? I'm almost sold.


----------



## RejZoR (Aug 3, 2017)

I've tweaked my speakers, was hoping to have some fun with this Sound BlasterX AE-5 while I'm waiting for RX Vega to become available just to see I can' tget either. Ugh. This has to be the lamest Creative soundcard launch and it's by far one of the most interesting ones. I don't get it.

Apparently it's obtainable, but at least one shop has "Ordered on demand" with 1-2 weeks shipping time. So, I just ordered one AE-5. Lets see if it arrives in predicted time  I hope it's 1 week so I have time to play with it before I start fiddling with RX Vega...


----------



## Xpect (Aug 3, 2017)

I Never heard of it before your Post. But Now..... oh how i want it. Maybe I'll get one next paycheck. It looks sexy and tbh a soundcard is one of the components that stays in the system the longest. Together with PSU, case and fans most of the time.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Aug 11, 2017)

Newegg sells them and reviews are not great.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 11, 2017)

WhiteNoise said:


> Newegg sells them and reviews are not great.



Probably problems with drivers again


----------



## RejZoR (Aug 12, 2017)

Half of them are missing multichannel for optical out (why would you use optical connection on a 32bit 384kHz soundcard anyway?!) and other half seems to have IRQ problems. And I'm still waiting for shops to even get them here in Europe. Are they shipping them with freaking kayaks across the Atlantic? Geeez...


----------



## sttubs (Aug 12, 2017)

RejZoR, what are you using for an equalizer?


----------



## RejZoR (Aug 12, 2017)

https://rejzor.wordpress.com/2013/11/01/equalizer-settings-for-deep-bass/
https://rejzor.wordpress.com/2016/10/16/equalizer-settings-for-rich-sound/

I'm currently working on 3rd EQ profile, sort of upgrade of Delta Normal EQ Profile with various enhancements in between. Tested across many things and genres. It's very depth and vibrant sound focused.


----------



## RejZoR (Aug 24, 2017)

Heh, I've canceled my original order. It was said to ship in 2 weeks and then extended to yesterday and today it was still nothing, so I requested order cancelation.  The store wasn't complicating which was nice. I like buying there, it just didn't go through with this one. So I ordered it on Amazon immediately as they had actual stock. Hopefully it arrives early next week.

I really wonder how it'll sound. People post weird reviews on Amazon. A lot of them complain over volume fluctuation (which I know is caused by volume normalizer). The "tinny" audio is attributed to cranking Crystalizer too high (usually). Dunno, it just seems people don't know how to use it...


----------



## EarthDog (Aug 24, 2017)

This is why newegg and amazon reviews are pretty much useless outside of DOA type stuff. People are idiots.


----------



## Gasaraki (Aug 24, 2017)

Review:

https://hothardware.com/reviews/sou...a-gaming-sound-card-for-headphone-aficionados


----------



## Iciclebear (Aug 24, 2017)

qubit said:


> For the record, despite all the driver problems I've read about over the years, I've hardly ever had problems myself and this is over several PCs and Windows installs of different versions, so you'll most likely be ok.



The issue with my x-fi Titanium (and my friend's after I gave it to him when I went to a SBZ) was that the flex-jack kept switching from microphone to line-in every time I shut the computer down.  Not on restart, just on cold boots I would fire up teamspeak or vent and I'd have no mic.  It got better and better with new drivers but it never really stopped occurring completely.  Also, when I first switched to windows 8 it wouldn't save any settings unless you went and closed then opened the SB control panel as admin.


----------



## qubit (Aug 24, 2017)

Iciclebear said:


> The issue with my x-fi Titanium (and my friend's after I gave it to him when I went to a SBZ) was that the flex-jack kept switching from microphone to line-in every time I shut the computer down.  Not on restart, just on cold boots I would fire up teamspeak or vent and I'd have no mic.  It got better and better with new drivers but it never really stopped occurring completely.  Also, when I first switched to windows 8 it wouldn't save any settings unless you went and closed then opened the SB control panel as admin.


That sounds like it would drive me to distraction.  It's quite possible that mine has the same problem, but since I never use the microphone function, I wouldn't know about it. I've only used it on W7 and W10 btw.

Does it work properly now at least?


----------



## Iciclebear (Aug 24, 2017)

He ran it for a few years and it was giving him fits cause he had a usb headset and it kept trying to switch between the 2 and he eventually got sick of it and took it out.  Asked me if I wanted it back last time I saw him.


----------



## RejZoR (Aug 25, 2017)

Oh for god sake, can I get the bloody AE-5 from freaking someone!? Jesus. First shop couldn't get it, so I had to cancel the order. Ordered it from Amazon on 24th because it said IN STOCK. It says "Shipping on 25th". It's almost midnight to a weekend and I very much doubt anyone will ship it today from UK. I can order anything else from Amazon and it'll ship in matter of hours. Now it's been almost 2 days and they didn't even prepare the damn thing. Is this like a Creative thing or what?

EDIT:
Just noticed in the review above that DSP is only capable of mixing up to 32bit and 96kHz. That's a bit of a bummer. I was actually suspecting it's not capable of full 32bit 384kHz through DSP. Meaning the actual utilization of full 384kHz output is solely limited to a Direct Playback of a source file at that frequency and nothing else. Not that it makes much difference if source is just 16bit 44.1kHz, but still, you'd expect Core3D to be able to process that either way. Which means it's not all that brilliant apparently...


----------



## Prima.Vera (Aug 27, 2017)

Gasaraki said:


> Review:
> 
> https://hothardware.com/reviews/sou...a-gaming-sound-card-for-headphone-aficionados


So basically this card is made for good quality headphones only....and that's all.


----------



## RejZoR (Aug 27, 2017)

Erm, no. It's made for high quality anything. I'll be able to tell more in few days when I'll be able to test it myself. Only thing a bit disappointing is that DSP unit is not capable of processing audio at 32bit 384kHz. If this was possible, it would be absolutely astonishing. But it's only capable of playback of 32bit 192kHz. Above that only in passthrough mode (Direct Stereo) where it just plays the audio without any processing. Still, 32bit 96kHz is quite high as well considering most audio is only up to 48kHz anyway. But the thing is, when you use surround and Crystalizer along with other features, this is important. The higher it processes the audio, the more accurate it is, resulting in better audio.

I have relatively high expectations considering how audio quality progresses with soundcard quality. Onboard ALC 1150 is pretty good, but I can clearly hear like both channels are too close together and it kinda sounds dull. Sound Blaster Z doesn't have this issue although it needs some fiddling with equalizer. If AE-5 sounds superb without fiddling with equalizer, that's already a showcase of something. Even more so after I've modded my speakers.


----------



## RejZoR (Aug 29, 2017)

What the freaking hell. I was suppose to get it today and guess what, postman didn't even come around. At all. He drives around every day. Just not today when I was suppose to  get the AE-5. God damn it.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Aug 29, 2017)

RejZoR said:


> What the freaking hell. I was suppose to get it today and guess what, postman didn't even come around. At all. He drives around every day. Just not today when I was suppose to  get the AE-5. God damn it.



That's Sod's Law for you... Happens almost every time you're waiting for something, but when you're not, things turn out early...


----------



## RejZoR (Aug 29, 2017)

I was actually expecting it for tomorrow, but then all of a sudden, status said "Arriving today" with the "Out for delivery" status. And thing is nowhere to be seen. Ugh. So annoying. When i got the GTX 1080Ti I was just like "I'm gonna pop this thing into the system and that's that". Where with soundcard, I'm far more excited. Aaaaaand it's nowhere to be seen lol


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 29, 2017)

Would be interested to see what you think when you finally get it, they are widely available in the UK, not much in terms of review or feedback as yet, I am still running the XiFi Elite Pro and it's still a solid performer but may be tempted to make a change after 5 years if these are really good.


----------



## RejZoR (Aug 29, 2017)

Yeah, I had it ordered for weeks from Germany and nothing. This one is coming from UK. I've been through all iterations of Sound Blasters basically. X-Fi Xtreme Music, then Auzentech X-Fi Forte, now I'm on Sound Blaster Z and upcoming Sound BlasterX AE-5. So, I have a roughly good idea how they stack up against one another with each release.

Compatibility wise, Sound Blaster Z with it's Core3D is by far the best. Never ever had an issue with it. But needed a bit EQ love compared to X-Fi. So, this will be the best indicator how things changed if at all if sound will be amazing out of the box with minimal EQ fiddling.

I'll keep you posted for sure.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Aug 29, 2017)

Had an X-Fi Elite Pro as well for a few years, but the drivers were terrible and it's a while since I had a PCI slot on a motherboards...
Can't say I really feel like I need a dedicated sound card any more and Creative hasn't exactly done a fab job on delivering regular driver updates...


----------



## Ferrum Master (Aug 29, 2017)

Maybe calm down and look at creative site?


----------



## RejZoR (Aug 29, 2017)

Guess what just showed up at my door entirely unexpectedly by some delivery service I never see around my parts lol 

   

Was so excited I forgot how to use viewfinder on my phone with no need to move controls out of the center 

Threw some songs at it quickly and I'm literally blown away. And this can't just be a placebo because the thing sounds so much better and I haven't even touched Crystalizer or Equalizer. The bass is just better sounding, so are the finer details in audio. Even in MP3's which are considered poor as is. So I tried my standard benchmark of Candy Dulfer - Lily Was Here in FLAC format. If I spot differences I always spot it with this one. The beats, the guitar, the sax, it's just a very demanding song even though it has no vocals. I must say I'm thoroughly impressed. I'll need some more time with it, especially with vocals in music, games and also movies, but few minutes in and I'm speechless.

Notice the Windows audio settings? It goes up to 32bit 96kHz for DSP processing and up to 32bit 384kHz when in Direct Stereo mode which bypasses DSP unit. It's just nice to see such ridiculously high numbers there 

Oh and while the controls panel is very colorful and all, it's pretty good. Got some extra features as well as way faster install process. Don't see any unnecessary garbage included.

Full review will arrive sometime soon


----------



## WhiteNoise (Aug 30, 2017)

I'm pretty happy with my Zx but that is one sexy card!


----------



## RejZoR (Aug 30, 2017)

I forgot to mention how heavy it is. Sound Blaster Z feels so light compared to this one. And I don't think bulk of the weight is the shielding...


----------



## olymind1 (Sep 1, 2017)

RejZoR said:


> I forgot to mention how heavy it is. Sound Blaster Z feels so light compared to this one. And I don't think bulk of the weight is the shielding...



Do you still own the Z card too?


----------



## RejZoR (Sep 1, 2017)

Still have it, but I'm gonna sell it.


----------



## THE_EGG (Sep 1, 2017)

Nice!
Which headphones/speakers have you tried out with this?


----------



## olymind1 (Sep 1, 2017)

RejZoR said:


> Still have it, but I'm gonna sell it.



Do you think worth the price difference between the 2 cards? I too own a SB Z.


----------



## RejZoR (Sep 1, 2017)

THE_EGG said:


> Nice!
> Which headphones/speakers have you tried out with this?



Logitech G230 and Altec Lansing MX5021, although my speakers are custom modded with Nichicon capacitors and better main OP-AMP. In a nutshell, they behave more like monitor speakers now.

@olymind1 
I think it's worth it. The sound and 3D positioning is phenomenal. I just wish it had more controls like found on ASUS Strix soundcards. Some settings there are quite nice. But in general, as far as audio alone goes, AE-5 is an incredible soundcard. If they'll polish the software a bit, it'll be 1A.


----------



## Divide Overflow (Sep 25, 2017)

RejZoR, you seem pleased overall.  Would you give the AE-5 a recommendation now that you've had it for a few days?


----------



## RejZoR (Oct 2, 2017)

I would. There are still few tiny glitches unresolved in software, but in general, it's working perfectly fine. And the sound quality is superb, no issues in games either. Sounds incredibly good even with Crystalizer at 100%. On older cards the sound was just too harsh. Now, it's perfect (I listen to MP3's a lot).


----------

